# Modena with Fantail pigeon



## thomas79 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,

I'm planning to keep 2 pair of pigeons in the near future and was wondering if it would be ok to keep a pair of modena and a pair of fantail in the same loft? I know they're not good fliers but I"m wondering if they can fly higher than 7 feet? Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Given enough motivation, modena's could fly higher than that.

Fantails are more laidback than Modenas, which could become an issue if your space is small. I'd be concerned that the Modenas could drive the fantails away from their nest.


----------



## mattsmith (May 19, 2009)

Modenas can be quite aggresive and protective. If the loft is big enough to give them there 'own space' they will be fine.


----------



## thomas79 (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for the info, but i decided to just keep 2 pairs of modena.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Yea modenas like there terf. While fantails are just chill and laided back. thats why if i am ever aloud to keep pigeons in a loft thingy, i am doing fantails. but if i can only have 1 or 2 as a pet, they will be parlor rollers.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

I had a modena who tried to mate with a very dainty fantail once and squashed her


----------

